

Jason Fried: Why work doesn't happen at work (video) - wyclif
http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html

======
ifesdjeen
Seems like a _typical_ approach to that problem. I can't work well in offices,
so offices are evil.

I like my job, and I work from office, from coffee shop, basement, apartment,
cinema, porch or any other place.

Skype, IM, Email is _not_ a problem. Most offices I worked in, people do work
silently. They _want_ to get their stuff done.

I don't get it.

------
bradleyjoyce
Kind of funny considering 37signals just invested a boatload in their new
offices

------
dshep
Wait people don't have offices in Africa?

